# Dog Food Recall



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

8 brands of dog food recalled http://a.msn.com/09/en-us/BBQuXzY?ocid=se


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Woof//dog////dog////dog////dog//


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

I am a vegan and so do my dog. -()/>-


----------



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

We feed pawTree. Check it out: https://pawtree.com/5star
Quality is uncompromised so there's never been a recall and it's right in line with what toccotoshia mentions above about being all natural with vitamins and supplements.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Dead link in OP.

The trouble with dogfood, and feeding of dogs in general is everyone takes it personally.

I'll just toss this out from my local veterinarian:

Science Diet.

Also, don't fall for blue buffalo marketing, its a bunch of BS. 

Anything like "Old Roy", you may as well be feeding your dog sawdust. Just sayin'.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Lone, this thread is 2+ years old. That’s why the link is dead. 

And Blue Buffalo sucks. My dog started losing hair when eating it. She’s on Eukanuba now and is shiny and looks good.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Since this was posted by Goob there has been another recall on dog food just in the last few months. 

But since I don't own a dog and I cook my dog food until it is well done I didn't pay too much attention to it


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Critter said:


> But since I don't own a dog and I cook my dog food until it is well done I didn't pay too much attention to it


Lol so many questions in my mind after reading this


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Bax* said:


> Lol so many questions in my mind after reading this


No kidding. I hope it isn't his way of saving money on food to pay for his next Africa trip. -Ov-

FWIW, there are numerous pet food recalls *every year*, especially on raw diets and "boutique" foods.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Bax* said:


> Lone, this thread is 2+ years old. That's why the link is dead.


DOH! 
No wonder.... :roll:
I'm surprised I didn't catch it. -O,-


----------

